# Heeling foundations



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Baxter is such a handsome, sweet boy! Can't wait to see you both in action, you will be amazing!:wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - Baxter is gorgeous!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the complements. Baxter has an enthusiastic and lovely temperament to match his sweet face.

Today I took a video of his first heeling attempts so I can compare it to a future more finished product. If I could figure out how to post a video I would include it here... hmmm....

It was great fun and Baxter mainly did a lot of bouncing but I see a lot of potential with this pup of mine.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

One handsome Dude!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Baxter has such a sweet, handsome face. It is so good to hear an update on his progress. I think you two will be an awesome team.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sure you guys will do great! Glad you are having fun with him.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's very handsome! I find heeling so hard to get it perfect in comparison to the other obedience tasks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Baxter is very handsome! I love heeling too.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*he is a cute boy*

I'm glad you have spent the time laying the ground work for your obedience training with Baxter. My first teacher was a very talented pet instructor who thought we could get a CD when my girl was about a year old. It would have taken a lot of luck and 5 or 6 trials. My first competition teacher asked me early on if I wanted to walk into the ring at a trial and hope my dog would do well OR know we were going to do well. I picked the later and we earned our CD in 3 straight with Dog World scores and a blue ribbon two years later when my girl was 3. She was my novice A dog. It was worth the wait and the work. It sounds like you guys are on the right path. BayBeams try and relax don't sweat the mistakes, you can fix them with a golden. A border collie on the other hand.......LOL............Work on your attention and footwork and make training fun. Make yourself interesting to Baxter. That will enhance your relationship which is the one thing you will always take into the ring. Take your time this isn't a race and have fun with the journey. I agree, love watching a good heeling team. What's nicer to watch than the Fig. 8 exercise done well? Good Luck you two


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Your Baxter is just beautiful-you must be so very proud!

How is Baylee doing?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> Your Baxter is just beautiful-you must be so very proud!
> 
> How is Baylee doing?


I am very proud of my dogs and Baxter is one special boy. Super sweet and different from Baylee and Beau but special in his own right.

Baylee is doing well. She has moments when her back is more of a bother to her but she also has moments when she is feeling well. The strength in her legs has improved. I am trying to keep her young at heart. She still gets her acupuncture and therapy treatments to keep her comfortable.
Thanks for asking....

Baxter is going to be an awesome heeling dog. He is a natural and really loves to work!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I love it when they click and really get into working. Storee is just getting there and she should be so much fun when she actually cares about me being in her world!


----------

